# Ball python temps?



## Covey1701 (10 mo ago)

Hello guys. I have a bit of an issue with ball python heating. So, most care guides say to have a cool end (27-29 celsius), a neutral side (30 celsius) and a warm side (30-32 celsius). But the problem is, here in the philippines our weather is never below 27 celsius in the day, so the whole enclosure would be around 30-32 celsius (with no cool side or neutral side). Is this okay, or will it harm the ball python? Also i havent gotten the ball python yet. This worries me alot as i am wondering will it harm my ball python. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Covey1701 said:


> Hello guys. I have a bit of an issue with ball python heating. So, most care guides say to have a cool end (27-29 celsius), a neutral side (30 celsius) and a warm side (30-32 celsius). But the problem is, here in the philippines our weather is never below 27 celsius in the day, so the whole enclosure would be around 30-32 celsius (with no cool side or neutral side). Is this okay, or will it harm the ball python? Also i havent gotten the ball python yet. This worries me alot as i am wondering will it harm my ball python. Thanks for any help!


It should be fine, but you may find the snake wrapping itself around the water bowl to cool down if it feels too warm. There is a guy on YouTube who is in Asia (Possibly the Philippines ) click here who could give you any tips or advise to answer your question.


----------

